# The worst monster is man



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I debated whether to post this or not. However seeing as so many people at one time or another have been accused of being "sick" for building Halloween props, this just proves that the world is a much sicker place than where I EVER want to go with my art.

Please do not flame this, and I'll even give you a chance to turn away:

DISCLAIMER: DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE EASILY AFFECTED BY MAN'S MONSTROSITY!!

I don't have a weak stomach as I deal in gore for Halloween props and special effects. I clicked on a link in Yahoo's news today and a link brought me to tears- maybe because I have a five yr old...

To save you from going to the links (which will continue to terrorize me throughout today), I'll summarize and leave out much stomach turning details...

Step father Roberto Carlos Magalhaes living in Brazil is a 30-year-old bricklayer and was arrested by police.

Seems he shoved (42) 2" sewing needles into his 2 yr old toddler stepson.

Why? The excuse he claimed is not believed by authorities. He claims his current wife commanded him to after entering a trance-like state through her religion. By inserting them into the boy they would somehow allow them to be together.

The police believe he is taking revenge on the mother through the child. The claims are also plainly false because the religion he named is against harm.

The boy is now at a hospital. One needle punctured his heart and may have to have surgery if bleeding starts. Two other needles were close to his heart, one was embedded in a lung and others were dangerously close to vital organs.

Seems the Brazilians have no fondness for these people. They had to be removed to a safe location after being taken into custody and a huge crowd surrounded the car and began throwing stones and anything else they could find.

--------

Now I was raised in a loving household where we were taught to have compassion. But this is an example of TRUE EVIL.

May God forgive me when I say this guy deserves to ROT IN HELL! :madeton::finger:

After all that, if you still want links: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091218/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_brazil_boy_needles

vid: http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/ex.../news.yahoo.com/video/world-15749633/17198844


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 told me about this story this morning. It is beyond appalling to think that anyone could do such harm to another human being, particularly a defenseless child.

One of the reasons we don't do torture scenes for Halloween is because there are too many real life examples like this one. And you're absolutely right - no haunter can be called "sick" when compared to what this man did.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

eeewwww thats sick for real


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Now this is one of those occassions where I think it's perfectly fine to take biblical quotes out of context. An eye for an eye!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Appalling. That poor little boy. Maybe I'm awful to say it, but I don't think rotting in hell is enough for this man. I hope the penalties are severe where they live. Now I must go hug my kids...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is completely appalling. I couldn't imagine what must have been going through that poor child's mind while this was going on. I hope he has an emotionally strong relative to take care of him.

And I hope the step father lives a long and horrifically miserable life in general population at whatever prison he ends up in.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

And the list goes on....alot of sick deeds


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

George Carlin once said that if we were to ban religion, most of life's sickos and other problem people would disappear in a few generations. Maybe the world ought to take that into consideration...

(For any mod listening in, that is what his views were. I'm just passing it along.)


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, tell me about it. People are f***ed up.

In my hometown, there was a family that had a 6 year old son. The father had divorced and re-married. His new wife had a 9 or 10 year old daughter. Anyhow, the new mom for whatever reason hated the little boy. She wouldn't let him eat. The day after Christmas about 2 or 3 years ago, the little boy was eating some leftover pumpkin pie _from the trash can_ and the wife caught him. She dumped salt down his throat to get him to throw it up and he choked to death. The father's excuse for not knowing what was going on: "I work 12 hour shifts at the mine and sleep all day." The actual reason: he hadn't had a job in 2 months and was addicted to Meth.

Oh, a couple years before that on new years a guy got arrested for almost killing a baby. His girlfriend and her friend went out partying and made him stay home with the baby. The little girl was his girlfriend's friend's baby. Anyway, he was pissed that he couldn't go out and get drunk, the baby started crying, so he grabbed her by the ankles and slammed her head in the door frame. He then covered her in the blanket. The next morning, the mom thought the baby was just asleep. 10 am rolls around and not a sound, so she checked on her and saw that her head was swollen and bruised and she was barely breathing. The baby lived, but she's blind in one eye and has massive brain damage. She's now mentally handicapped and has health problems. Here's the kicker in that one: the baby's father was in jail for... whatever white trash meth heads do (maybe DUI, maybe drugs, I dunno). The guy that almost killed his baby was put in jail at the same time... they had to get him out and put him in solitary before the father found out. They let the father go to the hospital and see his baby for a night.

I can't stand people who abuse children and pets. Those are the two kinds of creatures that are as helpless as helpless can be.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree Tralan, child and animal abusers are the worst monsters on the planet.
as for the guy in Brazil,part of his punishment should be getting needles stuck in to him several times daily for the rest of his life,
these types of stories break my heart......


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Horror films have NOTHING on reality!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

